

M.C. Escher Art Recreated Using LEGO Bricks (5 Structures) - zecg
http://www.mymodernmet.com/profiles/blogs/mc-escher-art-recreated-using

======
RiderOfGiraffes
It's nice to see this referenced, but in essence this is a write-up/rip-off of
Andrew Lipson's web site:

<http://www.andrewlipson.com/>

An index page of his Lego work is here:

<http://www.andrewlipson.com/lego.htm>

This submission really looks more like blog-spam, and I refer you to the
guidelines:

    
    
      In Submissions
      ...
      Please submit the original source. If a blog post
      reports on something they found on another site,
      submit the latter.
    

From <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

